# Caffeine magazine awards....



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Great to see our local East Anglian Roasters Butterworth & Son winning the Espresso taste award in the current edition of Caffeine magazine! Well deserved result for Rob and Tom. They're such friendly and helpful guys and passionate about all things coffee!

Server won't let me post the copy of the article from the magazine taken by Fleet Street Press who serve Rob's winning blend


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Congrats to Smokey Barn as well, who I believe made it to the top 5 microroasteries.

Very well deserved!


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

aaronb said:


> Congrats to Smokey Barn as well, who I believe made it to the top 5 microroasteries.
> 
> Very well deserved!


East Anglia is clearly THE place to be for great coffee!!!


----------



## Freddy13 (Aug 10, 2013)

IanP said:


> East Anglia is clearly THE place to be for great coffee!!!


+1 to the above.

Also +1 to Tom and Rob being very passionate and helpful. Looking forward to getting more coffee from them soon.


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

@Freddy13 Whereabouts are you then? Are you also a regular Butterworth's customer too?


----------



## Freddy13 (Aug 10, 2013)

From the good old Bury St Eds. Not a regular customer yet, only just purchased the machinery to make the most of their wonderful beans. Plan to use them more in the future though having just sampled some of their beans.


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm in Bury too.....what equipment have you got? Just keen to know! Not mentioned in your profile....


----------



## Freddy13 (Aug 10, 2013)

Will have to fix that. I have, as of last week, an ECM Barista and a Eureka Mignon courtesy of the wonderful Bella Barista. So not much time to become a regular at Butterworths yet.


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Sounds like a great setup! Hope you have years of fun with this kit and experimenting with various of Rob's beans. Which ones have you tried out of interest?


----------



## Freddy13 (Aug 10, 2013)

I love it. I'm just getting used to it still a the moment. Tried their espresso blend when I went in to get some beans and have tried their Columbian and some of their Ethiopian. That was just what they had roasted on such short notice when I pitched up on a whim. Both good in the aeropress though preferred the Columbian.


----------



## Viernes (Dec 10, 2011)

Could anyone post the awards list, please?


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Tried to attach Caffeine magazine screen shot from my digital subscription. ......


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

How do you subscribe on Android? I thought it was iPad only.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

lookseehear said:


> How do you subscribe on Android? I thought it was iPad only.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


It's on the magzter app for android

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Been having fun dialling in and getting to grips with the award winner. Says on the packet "full bodied with fruit, nuts and chocolate".....says it all really and you get all three very clearly both as espresso and in milk. Different days I seem to get one of these flavours more predominant. Love it 

May now experiment with temperature, have been pulling these at 92º so may try at 93 or 94 and see if the profile changes. Great stuff and can see why it was a winner.

Must get back to try some more Purple Ribbon from Smokey Barn soon, once I've got through current stock! Good to see that one up there in the top 5 too!!


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Nice grinder!


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

smokeybarn said:


> Nice grinder!


Will have to get some nice beans from you to complement it! ;-)


----------



## Sofmonk (Jul 25, 2013)

Just tried the espresso blend as flat white, goes really well with milk. The flavours described are spot on. Peloton in Bishopsgate are selling the beans and serving as a guest espresso too.


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Good to see Rob getting his beans more widely available in London now. His SOs and blends deserve wider attention IMHO!

Glad you enjoyed it so much. Just finished my last kilo of it today!

Ian


----------

